# SIP Lathe advise



## Phill joiner (8 Jan 2016)

Has anyone got one of these SIP lathes? If so how do you find it performs.I'm thinking of getting the SIP 01940 model. The price looks too good to be true tbh. So I'm after some feed back.

Thanks in advance

Phill


----------



## CHJ (8 Jan 2016)

I would say that This SIP site link is way over priced.

This is basically the same machine with a less weighty stand.

This pattern headstock and drive has been around for about 15 years minimum under various guises and brand names.


The Axminster version is fine for a first lathe until you decide what you want to aspire to and learn enough about turning to make a better informed decision about your needs.


----------



## chipmunk (8 Jan 2016)

It's actually inferior to the Axminster variant IMHO.

According to the SIP website it features: Tailstock taper MT2 and Headstock spindle taper MT1 with a Spindle thread 3/4" x 16 TPI.

The Axminster lathe has MT2 headstock with 1" x 8TPI which IMHO is a more robust alternative and means that fittings can be easily swapped between head and tailstock.

HTH
Jon


----------



## Phill joiner (8 Jan 2016)

I'm glad I asked now. Thank you Chas and Jon
I'm looking for a lathe that I can turn around 500mm segmented bowls on. Defo going to stick with this hobby but only want to buy once. Can you recommend any lathes please. I have a budget of around £1500.


----------



## chipmunk (8 Jan 2016)

Phil,
Is the 500mm length or diameter? 
...and if it's a diameter is that an aspirational target or a regular expectation?

Oh, and is the £1500 budget just for the lathe or does that need to cover chucks etc as well?

Jon


----------



## Phill joiner (8 Jan 2016)

chipmunk":2k6gw2d1 said:


> Phil,
> Is the 500mm length or diameter?
> ...and if it's a diameter is that an aspirational target or a regular expectation?
> 
> ...


500mm diameter... I see this as the maximum radius I will need. Most bowls so far have been around 300mm which are a little small.
£1500 is lathe only.....Tooling I can get through my works.


----------



## chipmunk (11 Jan 2016)

Hi Phil,
If you really can afford to put all of this budget into the lathe then I have a couple of suggestions if you're buying new.

The first is from Warco... http://www.warco.co.uk/wood-lathes-...od-lathe-woodturning-woodworking-machine.html
It's really a Jet 1642 clone but with bigger swing and a bit more power from the motor. I have a Jet myself but Warco have a good reputation in Engineering lathes and I have one of their bandsaws which is pretty good. The outboard turning attachment may be ok on this but IMHO it looks quite flimsy and will probably bounce in use when you try taking bigger cuts but for segmented work it might be perfectly ok.

The second would be an Axminster 1628... http://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-trade-series-at1628vs-woodturning-lathe-502703
This is too expensive beyond the benchtop option as a start and so you will need to have it on a bench initially before you buy the legs later but opens up a few more possibilities long term because you can fit an outboard bed extension at a lower level to give you bigger capacity. But the package will cost the best part of £1900. One option is to join a club with a discount arrangement with Axminster - some do have such an arrangement. Discount varies by product but you might be able to get a decent discount on this price.

If you're buying second hand then it's less easy to make recommendations because it depends what's available to you. Cast iron is good and a good maker - VB, Vicmarc, Oneway, Union, Woodfast, Jet, Wadkin and there are plenty of others too. I'd also concentrate on the essentials to you like the diameter over the bed and outboard capability (you may have to get the ultimate capacity in one go because probably no accessories available) but don't forget chuck mounting - threadsize and chuck availability. If it's cheap enough then worry less about variable speed and even 3-phase electrics because you can fit a new inverter and motor...
http://stores.ebay.co.uk/TRANSWAVE-Converters/Inverter-Motor-Remote-Packages.html

HTH
Jon


----------



## Phill joiner (11 Jan 2016)

Hi Jon
Thank you for your time and advise.
I did look at the Warco but I'd never heard of them before and dismissed them.
I think I will end up going with the axminster 1628 and the stand because they are just down the road from where I live. I'm kicking myself big time as I got offered a workshop clear out last july. And in the corner was a wadkin rs with every attachment under the sun on it. I had to clear the whole place though, including the massive extractor system outside. You can't win them all I suppose.


----------



## Spindle (11 Jan 2016)

Hi

If you're considering the 1628 I'd advise you to do the maths and look at the Record Power Maxi 1 aswell

http://www.recordpower.co.uk/product/he ... pPgArkrH4Y

Regards Mick


----------



## chipmunk (11 Jan 2016)

If you're looking to buy the stand at the same time and increase the budget beyond £1500 then the options get wider obviously as Mick says. The Maxi 1 is undoubtedly worth looking at and the Jet 1642 also enters the frame which will be cheaper from your local Brimarc distributor than the Axminster list price.

Jon


----------



## Phill joiner (12 Jan 2016)

OK I think I'm going to have to increase my budget a little. For the sake of a few hundred more it makes sense. 
Thanks for the help.......... Now what chuck set to get. lol


----------



## WoodnutAl (20 Feb 2016)

I have a SIP lathe, I had it given to me. It wasn't working when I got it as the variable pully wheel was broken, probably by some one trying to get it off it's drive spindle. However I was able to get another pully, and soon had it up and running.This is the only lathe I have ever used so I'm not qualified to compare it with any other lathe, but so far it has done everything I have wanted to do on it. Maybe as I get more experienced and more ambitious, I might start looking for something better. It has its limitations on size of work piece, but as I said before, at the moment it's serving a perpose.


----------

